# لماذا لا تؤمنون بمحمد رسول الاسلام و شكرا



## anass1 (19 أبريل 2013)

لماذا لا تؤمنون بمحمد رسول الاسلام و شكرا


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (19 أبريل 2013)

*اولاً القسم للاسئله المسيحيه مش الاسئله البديله 
عن الاسئله الحقيقه التي فشلتم في وجود ثغرات بها 


المسيحيه سلام ومحبه مش قتل وغزوات 


السؤال ليك لماذا لا تؤمن بالمسيحيه والمسيح ؟
*​


----------



## anass1 (19 أبريل 2013)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *اولاً القسم للاسئله المسيحيه مش الاسئله البديله
> عن الاسئله الحقيقه التي فشلتم في وجود ثغرات بها
> 
> 
> ...



عفوا ولكن اين ساطرح السؤال و شكرا


----------



## anass1 (19 أبريل 2013)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> * وهل القرأن ماده تجاريه
> للتربح من خلاله ؟
> *​


و ما المانع من ذلك


----------



## anass1 (19 أبريل 2013)

*قل لي لماذا تعتنق ... المسيحية*

.


----------



## thebreak-up (19 أبريل 2013)

*حبيبي الساحة هنا للاسئلة والاحوبة المسيحية.*

*وانا عابر من الاسلام الى نور المسيح، *
*حياتي كلها تغيرت رأسا على عقب، للمرة الاولى شعرت بمحبة الله لي، *
*لاول مرة عرفت ان الله محبة، ان الله ليس مجرد جالس على العرش *
*بينما البشرية تتعذب، انما اله تجسد وعاني عذابات البشر ومرّ بما نمر به **واكثر *
*فلذلك حق له ان يجلس على عرشه واثقا من عدالته. *
*في المسيح وجدت نهر الحياة عندما كنت عطشا، *
*في المسيح وجدت خبز الحياة عندما كنت جائعا، *
*في المسيح وجدت الامان عندما كنت خائفا، *
*في المسيح وجدت الستر عندما كنت عريانا، *
*في المسيح وجدت بوصلة الخلاص عندما كنت تائها في متاهة الهلاك. *
*و و و و و لو كتبت كل ما حصلت عليه في المسيح لما احتواه اليوم كله، *
*فلذلك عبرت الى نور المسيح. *

.


----------



## fredyyy (19 أبريل 2013)

anass1 قال:


> *قل لي لماذا تعتنق المسيحية*




*هذا هو السؤال الصحيح في المكان الصحيح *

*أرجو من الأخوة الأحباء ..... مراعاة ذلك *

*لماذا نحن في المسيحية نؤمن بالمسيح ؟ *

*لماذا نؤمن بالمسيح ؟ *

.


----------



## fredyyy (19 أبريل 2013)

anass1 قال:


> *قل لي لماذا تعتنق ... المسيحية*
> 
> .


 
*شوف عزيزي أنس *

*في البداية *

*المسيحية لا ُتعنق ... لأنها ليست مجموعة من القوانين والأحكام *

*المسيحية هي حياة الانسان مع المسيح ... أو حياة المسيح الفضلى في كل مؤمن *

*في المسيحية في نوال للحياة الأبدية وهي حقيقة أكيدة ... وليست ُأمنيات *
يوحنا 3 : 16 
لأنه هكذا أحب الله العالم حتى بذل ابنه الوحيد 
لكي لا يهلك كل من يؤمن به *بل تكون له الحياة الأبدية*.
​*في المسيحية في تحرير *
يوحنا 8 : 36 
فإن *حرركم* الابن فبالحقيقة* تكونون أحرارا*.

رومية 6 : 17 ، 22
فشكرا لله أنكم *كنتم عبيدا للخطية* ولكنكم أطعتم من القلب صورة التعليم التي تسلمتموها.
وأما الآن *إذ أعتقتم من الخطية* وصرتم عبيدا لله 
فلكم *ثمركم للقداسة* والنهاية حياة أبدية.
​*في المسيحية في تغيير *
أفسس 2 : 13 
ولكن الآن في المسيح يسوع، أنتم الذين كنتم قبلا *بعيدين* صرتم *قريبين* بدم المسيح.

أفسس 5 : 8 
لأنكم كنتم قبلا *ظلمة* وأما الآن *فنور* في الرب. اسلكوا كأولاد نور.

كولوسي 1 : 21 
وأنتم الذين كنتم قبلا *اجنبيين وأعداء* في الفكر، في الأعمال الشريرة، قد *صالحكم* الآن
فِي *جِسْمِ بَشَرِيَّتِهِ بِالْمَوْتِ،* لِيُحْضِرَكُمْ *قِدِّيسِينَ* وَبِلاَ لَوْمٍ وَلاَ شَكْوَى امَامَهُ،
​*في المسيحية في ثمار بعد التغيير *
يوحنا 15 : 16 
ليس أنتم اخترتموني بل أنا اخترتكم وأقمتكم لتذهبوا وتأتوا بثمر *ويدوم ثمركم* لكي *يعطيكم الآب* كل ما طلبتم باسمي.

*شوف في هذه الآية ... المؤمن يطلب ... والآب يُعطي *

*الله خالق الكون ... آبٌ لنا ... وليس منتقم منا *
​*في المسيحية لنا مركز ومقام *
يوحنا 1 : 12 
وأما كل الذين قبلوه فأعطاهم *سلطانا أن يصيروا أولاد الله* أي المؤمنون باسمه.

فيلبي 2 : 15 
لكي تكونوا بلا لوم، وبسطاء، 
*أولادا لله* بلا عيب في وسط جيل معوج وملتو، 
*تضيئون* بينهم كأنوار في العالم.

لوقا 22 : 30 
لتأكلوا وتشربوا *على مائدتي في ملكوتي* وتجلسوا على كراسي 
*تدينون* أسباط إسرائيل الاثني عشر.

1كورنثوس 6 : 3 
ألستم تعلمون أننا *سندين ملائكة* فبالأولى أمور هذه الحياة 

​


----------



## Veronicaa (19 أبريل 2013)

anass1 قال:


> *قل لي لماذا تعتنق ... **المسيحية*
> 
> .


لانها دين الله المحب وليس المقيت الجبار المنتقم
دين يدعوا لحب حتى العدو و يرفع الانسان الى روحانيات عالية.. 
دين وصل لكل بقاع الارض بسرعة قياسية فقط بواسطة تلاميذ عزل سيفُهم الوحيد الكلمة 
دين يتفق مع التاريخ تعرض لكل اشكال النقد وما زال كصخرة واقفة بلا تزعزع...

لانني لقيت فيها اب حنون دفع نفسه لاجلي انا الخاطي وليس اله متكبر خلق الانسان فقط للعبادة..

*13 لَيْسَ لأَحَدٍ حُبٌّ أَعْظَمُ مِنْ هذَا: أَنْ يَضَعَ أَحَدٌ نَفْسَهُ لأَجْلِ أَحِبَّائِهِ.*
*14 أَنْتُمْ أَحِبَّائِي إِنْ فَعَلْتُمْ مَا أُوصِيكُمْ بِهِ.*
*15 لاَ أَعُودُ أُسَمِّيكُمْ عَبِيدًا، لأَنَّ الْعَبْدَ لاَ يَعْلَمُ  مَا يَعْمَلُ سَيِّدُهُ، لكِنِّي قَدْ سَمَّيْتُكُمْ أَحِبَّاءَ لأَنِّي  أَعْلَمْتُكُمْ بِكُلِّ مَا سَمِعْتُهُ مِنْ أَبِي.*


مهما قلت لن يكون كافيا لتكلم عن ما دفعني لاصرخ بكل فخر اني مسيحية.


----------



## anass1 (20 أبريل 2013)

ي





> وحنا 3 : 16
> لأنه هكذا أحب الله العالم حتى بذل ابنه الوحيد
> لكي لا يهلك كل من يؤمن به بل تكون له الحياة الأبدية.


نحن ايضا نؤمن بالمسيح اذن لنا الحياة الابدية


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (20 أبريل 2013)

anass1 قال:


> *قل لي لماذا تعتنق ... المسيحية*
> 
> .




*أنا مسيحى *​


----------



## fredyyy (20 أبريل 2013)

أنت هنا لتسأل ... وتحصل على الإجابة 

والإجابات هنا في القسم المسيحي إجابات من خلال الإيمان 
المسيحي 

ولا نتعرض لإيمان الآخر ... لا بسؤال ... ولا بجواب 

أرجو أن تدرك ذلك 

.


----------



## anass1 (20 أبريل 2013)

fredyyy قال:


> أنت هنا لتسأل ... وتحصل على الإجابة
> 
> والإجابات هنا في القسم المسيحي إجابات من خلال الإيمان
> المسيحي
> ...


حسن 
نحن فقط نناقش 
و بالتالي فاي اجابة للاعضاء الاعزاء يجب علي ان لا انتقدها
هل هدا ما تقصد اخي الحبيب


----------



## fredyyy (20 أبريل 2013)

أنت هنا لا لتنتقد الآخر 

لكن لتسأل ونرد عليك من خلال إيماننا المسيحي 

عقيدة الآخر ليس لها مكان في القسم المسيحي 

كي لا تعرض عضويتك للفصل ... يجب أن نحترم قوانين المنتدى 

.


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (20 أبريل 2013)

anass1 قال:


> *حسن*
> نحن فقط نناقش
> و بالتالي فاي اجابة للاعضاء الاعزاء يجب علي ان لا انتقدها
> هل هدا ما تقصد اخي الحبيب


*لأ يا أنس ...الأستاذ فريدى قصده ان هنا قسم الأسئلة والأجوبة*
*يعنى تسأل وتتلقى الأجابة مش أقامة حوار وتفنيد أجابات الأعضاء*
*لكن ممكن تاخد كل جزئية وتسأل فيها فى موضوع منفصل*
*بشرط : كل يوم سؤال - وتكون أنتهيت من السؤال الأول*
*وعلى فكرة - أسمها ( حسناً ) طالما بقيت مسلم بقى تتكلم لغة عربية سليمة *
*( مداعبة لا أكثر ) *​


----------



## fredyyy (20 أبريل 2013)

شكرَا أخ عبود على التوضيح 

.


----------



## ElectericCurrent (20 أبريل 2013)

> نحن ايضا نؤمن بالمسيح اذن لنا الحياة الابدية


 الحياة الأبدية هي للذين يؤمنون أن المسيح هو الله الظاهر بالجسد
فهل هذا هو إيمانك بالمسيح؟

 انجيل يوحنا اصحاح 20 الايات 30 و31
[  30. وَآيَاتٍ أُخَرَ كَثِيرَةً صَنَعَ يَسُوعُ قُدَّامَ تلاَمِيذِهِ لَمْ تُكْتَبْ فِي هَذَا الْكِتَابِ.  .
31. وَأَمَّا هَذِهِ فَقَدْ كُتِبَتْ لِتُؤْمِنُوا أَنَّ يَسُوعَ هُوَ الْمَسِيحُ ابْنُ اللَّهِ وَلِكَيْ تَكُونَ لَكُمْ إِذَا آمَنْتُمْ حَيَاةٌ بِاسْمِهِ.  ]
++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

رسالة يوحنا الرسول الاولى الاصحاح الخامس من الاية 10 
[  9. إِنْ كُنَّا نَقْبَلُ شَهَادَةَ النَّاسِ فَشَهَادَةُ اللهِ أَعْظَمُ، لأَنَّ هَذِهِ هِيَ شَهَادَةُ اللهِ الَّتِي قَدْ شَهِدَ بِهَا عَنِ ابْنِهِ.
10. مَنْ يُؤْمِنُ بِابْنِ اللهِ فَعِنْدَهُ الشَّهَادَةُ فِي نَفْسِهِ. مَنْ لاَ يُصَدِّقُ اللهَ فَقَدْ جَعَلَهُ كَاذِباً، لأَنَّهُ لَمْ يُؤْمِنْ بِالشَّهَادَةِ الَّتِي قَدْ شَهِدَ بِهَا اللهُ عَنِ ابْنِهِ.
11. وَهَذِهِ هِيَ الشَّهَادَةُ: أَنَّ اللهَ أَعْطَانَا حَيَاةً أَبَدِيَّةً، وَهَذِهِ الْحَيَاةُ هِيَ فِي ابْنِهِ.
12. مَنْ لَهُ الاِبْنُ فَلَهُ الْحَيَاةُ، وَمَنْ لَيْسَ لَهُ ابْنُ اللهِ فَلَيْسَتْ لَهُ الْحَيَاةُ.
13. كَتَبْتُ هَذَا إِلَيْكُمْ أَنْتُمُ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ بِاسْمِ ابْنِ اللهِ لِكَيْ تَعْلَمُوا أَنَّ لَكُمْ حَيَاةً أَبَدِيَّةً، وَلِكَيْ تُؤْمِنُوا بِاسْمِ ابْنِ اللهِ.
14. وَهَذِهِ هِيَ الثِّقَةُ الَّتِي لَنَا عِنْدَهُ: أَنَّهُ إِنْ طَلَبْنَا شَيْئاً حَسَبَ مَشِيئَتِهِ يَسْمَعُ لَنَا.
15. وَإِنْ كُنَّا نَعْلَمُ أَنَّهُ مَهْمَا طَلَبْنَا يَسْمَعُ لَنَا، نَعْلَمُ أَنَّ لَنَا الطِّلْبَاتِ الَّتِي طَلَبْنَاهَا مِنْهُ.
16. إِنْ رَأَى أَحَدٌ أَخَاهُ يُخْطِئُ خَطِيَّةً لَيْسَتْ لِلْمَوْتِ، يَطْلُبُ، فَيُعْطِيهِ حَيَاةً لِلَّذِينَ يُخْطِئُونَ لَيْسَ لِلْمَوْتِ. تُوجَدُ خَطِيَّةٌ لِلْمَوْتِ. لَيْسَ لأَجْلِ هَذِهِ أَقُولُ أَنْ يُطْلَبَ.
17. كُلُّ إِثْمٍ هُوَ خَطِيَّةٌ، وَتُوجَدُ خَطِيَّةٌ لَيْسَتْ لِلْمَوْتِ.
18. نَعْلَمُ أَنَّ كُلَّ مَنْ وُلِدَ مِنَ اللهِ لاَ يُخْطِئُ، بَلِ الْمَوْلُودُ مِنَ اللهِ يَحْفَظُ نَفْسَهُ، وَالشِّرِّيرُ لاَ يَمَسُّهُ.
19. نَعْلَمُ أَنَّنَا نَحْنُ مِنَ اللهِ، وَالْعَالَمَ كُلَّهُ قَدْ وُضِعَ فِي الشِّرِّيرِ.
20. وَنَعْلَمُ أَنَّ ابْنَ اللهِ قَدْ جَاءَ وَأَعْطَانَا بَصِيرَةً لِنَعْرِفَ الْحَقَّ. وَنَحْنُ فِي الْحَقِّ فِي ابْنِهِ يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ. هَذَا هُوَ الإِلَهُ الْحَقُّ وَالْحَيَاةُ الأَبَدِيَّةُ.]


----------



## anass1 (11 أكتوبر 2013)

*سؤال لأنس*

لماذا لا تؤمنوا بمحمد رسول الاسلام


----------



## ElectericCurrent (11 أكتوبر 2013)

لاننا   نؤمن بربنا والهنا ومخلصنا يسوع المسيح  الواحد فى ابيه الصالح 
الذى تنازل وتجسد و تأنس ..  ليرفعنا إليه .. ليشفي طبيعتنا من موت الخطية 
.. ويصلح شأننا ويأخذنا إلى ملكوته العتيد ... فهو رئيس الانبياء وخاتمهم ورئيس الرسل وخاتمهم ورئيس الكهنة والملوك الدينيين وخاتمهم .. له يشهد كل الانبياء .. كل من يؤمن بإسمه ينال مغفرة الخطايا وليس بأحد غيره الخلاص.. إذ ليس إسم آخر تحت السمأ قد أعطى بين الناس به ينبغي أن نخلص.
هو يملك على بيت يعقوب ( الادبي - المعنوى - التربوى ) إلى الابد من على كرسي  مجده الذى هو فى السموات.
 لاننا نؤمن ونعتقد يقيناً   :  :  إنه يوجد ملكٌ آخر-  *[يسوع ]*
>هو  وحده دون سواه * الطريق والحق والحياه* ليس* أحدٌ يقدر أن يأتى إلى ألاب* *إلا به *...
,ولانه قال  فى صلاته الختامية :  العمل الذى اعطيتنى لاعمله على الارض*  [قد أكملته]*
ومن علياء صليبه  أطل على الخليقة من على رابية الجلجثة قا ئلاً : *[قد أُكمل] * بعد أن  أحنى رأسه فى إستكانة خشوعية ممتثلاً قائلا يا أبتاه فى يديك أستودع روحى. لقد أكمل كل شئ وليس بمحتاج أن يقوم أى أحد بإكمال أى شئ آخر.. 
تنبيه :   سؤءآل مكرر.


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (11 أكتوبر 2013)

لان محمد أتى ضدا للمسيح


----------



## soul & life (11 أكتوبر 2013)

الرسول بيأتى من عند الله
ومحمد لا يوجد دليل واحد بأنه رسول ولا اعماله ولا اقواله تدل على انه اتى من عند الله
يكفي انه نقض تعاليم الكتاب المقدس وجاء ليكون ضد المسيح. 
الكتاب المقدس يعلمنا في يوحنا الأولى الأصحاح 2:


* من هو الكذاب، إلا الذي ينكر أن يسوع هو المسيح؟ هذا هو ضد المسيح، الذي ينكر الآب والابن.  وكل روح لا يعترف بيسوع المسيح أنه قد جاء في الجسد فليس من الله. وهذا هو روح ضد المسيح الذي سمعتم أنه يأتي، والآن هو في العالم.*



فى حين ان الكتاب المقدس يوجد به ايات كثيرة سواء فى العهد القديم او العهد الجديد تثبت وتؤكد بأن السيد المسيح هو الله المتجسد من اجلنا واجل فداء البشرية بدمه الغالى الثمين
ومعجزات كثيرة واقامة موتى وشهود تحكى قصة ميلاده وتجسده ومعجزاته وصلبه وقيامه من الاموات فى اليوم الثالث وصعوده الى السموات 
كيف نصدق اقاويل انسان واكدب الاله؟؟
ربنا ينور بصيرتك ويهديك الى طريق النور والحق


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (11 أكتوبر 2013)

يكفى اخى انى اتبع الحى-- و لا اتبع الميت --

 يكفى اخى انه صعد فى السماء و هو حى و سوف يأتى---
يكفى انه سوف ياتى و يدين البشر-- و يميت الكفره بريح نفسه--
 فاى بشر هذا الذى يوكله الله فى الحكم على البشر و ادانتهم فى نهايه الايام--!!

 لو امير اتى من القصر للشعب و قال لهم الملك بعتنى بالرساله دى و رجع القصر تانى و عاش فى بيت والده تصدق الامير ده و تتبعه--
 و لا تروح تتبع شخص طلع من مكان مجهول و طلع قال انا الملك باعتنى بالرساله دى و  راح مات  عادى و دفن بره القصر--- 

الرب لا يريد هلاك البشر-- لما يبعث رساله بيبقى مدى عليها بدل البرهان الف--- و قايل عليها قبل ما يبعتها كذا مره-- علشان ميضلش الناس---

 الرب ينور قلبك


----------



## حبيب يسوع (11 أكتوبر 2013)

من هو السائل
مسلم ام مسيحى؟
نحن مؤمنون بيسوع المسيح المخلص والفادى الذى 
ضحى بنفسة من اجلنا جميعا
ماذا فعل محمد 
اسس دولة الارهاب العالمية


----------



## aalyhabib (11 أكتوبر 2013)

في اليهوديه جاءت نبؤات كثيره عن مجيء السيد المسيح
وجاء السيد المسيح .. وعمل معجزات كثيره .. لذا آمنا به وبرسالته​ 
السيد المسيح .. لم يحدثنا عن مجيء نبي آخر من بعده .فكيف  نؤمن  بآخرين !!​ 
كلمه نبي  تعني .. التنبأ بما هو قادم .. فهل هو تنبأ عن شيء !!​ 
رساله المسيح كانت رساله محبه وسلام .. فهل كانت رساله الآخرين تدعو للمحبه والسلام  !! 
أم تدعو للتوسع والحروب وأجبار الآخرين علي تغيير معتقداتهم بالقوه والعنف.​ 
هل تستطيع أن تؤمن برساله أنسان يقدم وعود - لمن يؤمن به - بدخول جنه مملوءه 
بالصبايا وحور العين وبها أنهارمن النبيذ .. أذن من هذا الأنسان يكون !! ​ 
من يؤمن بأي معتقد .. أرجو منه أن يصلي إلي الله أن يكشف له عن ذاته 
ثم يقرأ كتابه بعمق ودراسه وتحليل .. ​ 
وأثق أن الله ينير الطريق لمن يريد معرفه الحق.​


----------



## صوت صارخ (11 أكتوبر 2013)

*لأنه لم يأتى بجديد .... ولأن تعاليمه تعاليم مش تمام .... ولأنه ضد المسيح .....


ثم ألم تسأل هذا السؤال من قبل وتم إغلاق الموضوع ..... كده أنت بتعرض نفسك للحظر ....

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=231096
*​


----------



## fredyyy (11 أكتوبر 2013)

*شكرًا أخي صوت صارخ *

*يُنقل للموضوع الأصلي *

*تم تصحيح الخطأ الإملائي ... شكرًا *!! Coptic Lion !! 

*أيوه كده ... أحب الناس المصحصحة *

.


----------



## peace_86 (11 أكتوبر 2013)

*بداية نرجوا من المشرفين الأعزاء عدم حذف أو غلق الموضوع ..
فالموضوع ليس إسلاميات.. إنما يسال السائل: لماذا يا مسيحيين لا تؤمنون بالنبي الإسلام بحسب معتقداتكم؟
أي أن السائل يسأل حسب إيمانني المسيحي.. فالموضوع بالمسيحيات ومش إسلاميات..

ونرجع لصديقنا أنس..
الإجابة باختصار يا صديقي.. لو انك قرأت العهد القديم من الكتاب المقدس ومن ثم قرأت العهد الجديد منه. سترى أن  العهد الجديد يحقق النبوات الموجودة في العهد القديم.
بمعنى:
العهد القديم كتب لأكثر من ألف سنة من خلال العديد من الانبياء وقد كانت الكتب عبارة عن نبؤات بمجيء المسيح.
وقد تنبأ العهد القديم تقريباً بكل شيء عما يخص المسيح، كل شيء.. ولادته ومكان ولادته وولادته من عذراء وطريقة كلامه وحياته وصلبه وطريقة تعذيبه .. إلخ

وهذه كلها تحققت في الرب يسوع السيد المسيح ومجيئه.
وقبل أن يذهب المسيح عن الأرض قال للمؤمنين عمدوا الناس بإسم الآب والإبن والروح القدس.

فكر معي.. الآن وبعد 600 سنة من مجيء المسيح وقد تحققت نبوءته وانتشرت تعاليمه في جميع نواحي الأرض. والموضوع أصبح كله تمام التمام. ولكن نفاجئ بقدوم نبي لا يمت ببني إسرائيل بصلة. وجاء بكتاب بعيد تمام البعد عن العهدين القديم والجديد أتي بعالم جديد مختلف من بيئته الصحراوية.. لماذا؟
ما الداعي؟ وقد جاء بأمور غريبة كالحج والعمرة لمكة المكرمة.. ليه؟ وإمتى؟؟ وإزااااااااااااااي؟؟؟؟
حينما أقرأ القرآن .. أقول: كاتب هذا الكاتب لا علاقة له بكاتب الإنجيل
يعني أبسط مثال في العهد الجديد تكلم الكثير عن إيليا النبي. لكن محمد لم يتكلم عنه ولا يعرفه أصلاً.
في العهد الجديد تكلم المسيح عن النبوءات القديم وعن الانبياء كأشعياء وحزقيال ويوئيل .. أما في القرآن فلا ذكر لهم أساساً بل جاء بأسماء جديدة كصالح وإدريس وغيرهم.
حتى في بعض المفارقات التاريخية.. مثال بسيط حينما يتكلم القرآن عن قصة النبي يوسف وفرعون.
من هو فرعون؟ اليس من الأولى أن يقول: الفرعون؟؟ بـ ال التعريف. لأنه لا يوجد شخص اسمه فرعون على بلاطة.. إنما فرعون هو لقب ومنصب.. كأن نقول ملك أو رئيس أو وزير أو خادم وغيره.
لذا كان القرآن يعتقد ان هناك شخص فعلاً إسمه فرعون يعني إسمه مش لقبه.
وأخيراً وليس آخراً والأهم: السيد المسيح تعرض لأشد الضرب من قبل كهنة اليهود لأنه عادل نفسه بالله ولأنه تكلم عن بنوة المسيح لله. بالأضافة أن السيد المسيح كان في كل مرة يذكرهم بقدوم الروح القدوس والمعزي الذي سيحل على المؤمنين فور ذهاب المسيح لأبيه. وقد قال أخيراً عمدوا الناس بإسم الآب والإبن والروح القدس.

ولكن فجأة وبعد كل هذه الأحداث والإضطهادات التي نالوها القديسين والشهداء في بداية القرون.. نقرأ جملة: (لقد كفر الذين قالوا أن الله ثالث ثلاثة)

هذا غير الأخطاء التاريخية والتناقضات المليئة.. 

كنت سأقتنع بالقرآن أكثر لو قلت لي أن القرآن هو كتاب لا علاقة له بالمسيحيين واليهود ولا بأنبيائهم ولا بإلههم ولا بتعاليمهم.. إنما كتاب جاء هكذا من قلب الصحراء وهو من الله..
هكذا سأقتنع.. إنما تريد أن تقتنعي أن كاتب القرآن هو نفس كاتب الإنجيل والتوراة.. فهذا غريب
وأخيراً ... فالمسيح يغير الإنسان الشرير ويبني للإنسان شركة مع الله لتكون لهم الحياة الأبدية. ولهذا  لا حاجة لأي نبي بعده

شكراً..*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (11 أكتوبر 2013)

fredyyy قال:


> *شكرًا أخي صوت صارخ *
> 
> *يُنقل للموضوع الأصلي *
> 
> ...


*  العفو يا استاذنا  
*​


----------



## fredyyy (11 أكتوبر 2013)

peace_86 قال:


> *وأخيراً ... فالمسيح يغير الإنسان الشرير *
> *ويبني للإنسان شركة مع الله لتكون لهم الحياة الأبدية. *
> *ولهذا لا حاجة لأي نبي بعده*


 
*شكرًا أخي الغالي / *peace_86 

*عبارة قوية *(* المسيح يغيٍّر ... ويبني *) ... *وعنده حياة أبدية *

*ممكن أترك الموضوع مفتوح إذا أخذ هذا المسار *

*دون التعرض لعقيدة الآخر* 

*ماشي يا حبايب ؟ *


.


----------



## elamer1000 (11 أكتوبر 2013)

*لا نؤمن به لانه خالف ما قبله
لم يعترف بحق عن ما سبقه

كذب وحلله
قتل وحلله
زنى وحلله
لم يعرف البشر لخلاصهم

هذا قليل من كثير

+++​*


----------

